# 'Mission Statements'



## CSCTech (Jul 6, 2010)

Anyone have any little phrases they go by or something? : )

I like this-
*Warning: PG-13 material ahead!*
http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff244/ubercomments/insults/287.jpg


----------



## WooferHound (Jul 7, 2010)

Brute force always works


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jul 7, 2010)

"We're not happy till you're not happy" was the choice one at my old shop.

Sadly the ones at my current gig are all very corporate, and not nearly as fun.


----------



## MNicolai (Jul 7, 2010)

I like the one we use over at ETC (and many of us carry around on laminated cards in our wallets), "Have fun and make money."

I've even put that tagline on my resume as an objective of my employment there.


----------



## cdub260 (Jul 7, 2010)

If you haven't done it three times, you haven't done it.

Confusion is our most important product.


----------



## DuckJordan (Jul 7, 2010)

Your only doing you're job right if no one notices at all.


----------



## PeytonJr (Jul 8, 2010)

cdub260 said:


> If you haven't done it three times, you haven't done it.


 
I like this one. 

But then I thought about it too much. How do you do it three times if doing it once doesn't count?


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 8, 2010)

While this thread started out in the OT forum I think its a little better suited here in General Advice. I'm a big fan of personal mission statements (especially relevant day to day bits) but lets also expand a little:

What are the mission statements of the company you work for?

Ours is {Our} company, school and community programs are dedicated to enriching lives through innovation in dance

Also my personal one resides in my signature.


----------



## producer (Jul 8, 2010)

one of my personal statements is: Assumptions are Death. Also known as Assuming will make an ***** out of U and ME.


----------



## shiben (Jul 8, 2010)

My schoolyear's company is "Telling Stories to Understand the Stranger, Ourselves" (at least thats what I think it is). My personal mission statement is Make art and hopefully get paid enough to buy gas.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 8, 2010)

shiben said:


> ... Make art and hopefully get paid enough to buy gas.


Contrasting with the above,

> No dinero, no Shakespearo.


---from a DesignLab Chicago T-shirt.



Speaking of T-shirts,

> Life is a freak show. We just do the lighting.
> *​


----------



## JChenault (Jul 8, 2010)

The company I do most of my design work with

“Enriching lives through the art form of musical theater.”

My all time favorite ( from a T shirt back when I was working for Amazon as a software engineer )

"Work hard - Have Fun - Make History _At Amazon.com you can't do two out of three_"


----------



## shiben (Jul 8, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> Speaking of T-shirts,


 
Where can one get said t-shirt?


----------



## cdub260 (Jul 8, 2010)

PeytonJr said:


> I like this one.
> 
> But then I thought about it too much. How do you do it three times if doing it once doesn't count?



Have you ever read the myth of Sisyphus?


----------



## WooferHound (Jul 8, 2010)

If Life is a Stage . . . Then I want Better Lighting


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 10, 2010)

shiben said:


> Where can one get said t-shirt?


You'd need to be _really_ nice to a former employee of defunct (since 2004) VLPS.


----------



## mstaylor (Jul 10, 2010)

We use,"It's all about the out!"


----------



## WooferHound (Jul 11, 2010)

Load-in is Setting up for the Load-Out
Why do they always put those pesky shows in between?


----------



## zmb (Jul 11, 2010)

WooferHound said:


> Load-in is Setting up for the Load-Out
> Why do they always put those pesky shows in between?



To gice you a break and let you rest.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jul 15, 2010)

Derek, I saw a shirt that beats yours (which happens to be in my closet somewhere between my lumen freak shirts and VLX one)

The shirt I saw was from some local union and simply read "Remember when you were a dick on the in?"


----------



## misterm (Jul 21, 2010)

For our theatre dept, i've been working on some form of "Risk to Achieve" or something like that. just to make student actors step it up. and maybe translate it to latin just be all pretentious.
though, in the tech shop, i've always enjoyed (and employed) the old adage: "Fast, Good, Cheap - Pick two" 
and for my students: "Theatre, Social Life, Sleep, Homework - Pick two"

btw, about t-shirts: my favorite was one i wore every friday during football season in high school as a band geek. "The football team will be playing before and after tonight's featured halftime performance of the marching band."


----------



## WooferHound (Jul 25, 2010)

Sometimes a customer will provide detailed written instructions for a set-up but will not arrive till later in the day. Wedding receptions are usually like this. So we will follow the instructions carefully, getting everything right. Then when the customer finally arrives they will change almost everything despite the fact that it was done correctly the first time. So we are frequently saying . . . 

"You have to set it up, so they can see what to change".


----------



## teejmya (Aug 25, 2010)

As a lighting person, I usually go by the four Ps of lighting: "Producers Prefer Pretty Photographs."
Otherwise, the six Ps of tech: "Piss Poor Planning Prevents Positive Performance."


----------

